# 2022 flowers & garden



## Trila (Feb 4, 2022)

This is a place to share pictures and talk about anything that grows or is found in the garden!


----------



## Trila (Feb 4, 2022)

Around here, Loblolly pine trees grow wild everywhere.  I love their long needles!  It's my favorite tree!

I had one, that I used to call Piney. A few years ago a wind storm snapped it off at it's base. It's so unusual for that to happen to a pine tree! I was heartbroken!  Since then, twice I have tried to replace it...but neither of them survived. 

Well, earlier this week, we stopped along the side of the road and I found a 3 foot tall Loblolly pine. I dug in up, and replanted in my yard.

So now, I have a new Piney! I'm so excited!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2022)

Very pretty


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

I have a large gardens.. and my back garden wraps around the house, so I have several different areas , all with mature trees and shrubs ,which I've grown myself where I have a Barn, a shed, a lawned area, etc...

Here's one side of my garden..with the hydrangeas.....and with the lavender pots. This is quite a few years old..I've since removed a few things including the bird bath and replaced it in with a white one in the borders....and the Pergola at the back is now a shed...but I like this pic a lot, it's one of my favourites..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Everything is sleeping, outdoors here, for the coldest part of winter. (December through March) 
Even so,
there are the dark brown silhouettes of the bare tree branches, against the sky, to enjoy,
and in the garden area, close to my window, there are the bare reddish branches of the clumps of Autumn Joy Sedum, which look great poking up out of the snowcover on the ground. 
 In addition, with each fresh snowfall, those Sedum branches look prettily decorated, with a small clump of white snow, on top of each reddish-brown dry branch cluster.

Evergreen trees are the only green, out there, during the long winter's nap for most of our region's plants. Love those extremely tall Pines!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

That's the nearest and tallest evergreen to my windows, with the other tree branches in front of it, with their snow _icing, along the branches.
   _


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2022)

Everything is frozen stiff where I am... except for the tall pines.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Everything is frozen stiff where I am... except for the tall pines.


LOl..well my picture was not taken today,it was taken in summer... obviously..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOl..well my picture was not taken today,it was taken in summer... obviously..


Yes, and it's nice to see it, that way!

What are the very first things that will come up, and flower, for you there?
The bulbs?  Tulips?  Crocus?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

This is a part of the large woodland behind my house when it snows..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Yes, and it's nice to see it, that way!
> 
> What are the very first things that will come up, and flower, for you there?
> The bulbs?  Tulips?  Crocus?


snowdrops.. then in spring it will be daffodils...


----------



## RFW (Feb 5, 2022)

One of my japanese maple trees out front. Winter vs autumn.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

I love them, both ways, @RFW  !


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> snowdrops.. then in spring it will be daffodils...


I don't have snowdrops, but have seen them in pictures!
I'll have a few crocus, coming in April, and some daffodils, and some (similar flowers) narcissus clumps, early on. And tulips.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't have snowdrops, but have seen them in pictures!
> I'll have a few crocus, coming in April, and some daffodils, and some (similar flowers) narcissus clumps, early on. And tulips.


tulips don't come here until the daffodils have died back... most of my flowers are in Pots..I'm not very greenfingered when it comes to flowers, I'm much better at growing shrubs and plants.

In my garden I have several different types of shrubs, and herbs.. a Bay tree.. a Rosemary bush,...I have a Laurel hedge which is 16 feet high... and several Choisya shrubs which flower little white flowers from Spring through to Autumn...

I've got several ferns, and Morning glory which blooms in the borders under the Cyprus hedging ...on the other side of the rear garden I have a 100 foot hedge of Red Robin Forsythia...


----------



## Trila (Feb 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Very pretty


Ooooh....they are beautiful!


----------



## Trila (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have a large gardens.. and my back garden wraps around the house, so I have several different areas , all with mature trees and shrubs ,which I've grown myself where I have a Barn, a shed, a lawned area, etc...
> 
> Here's one side of my garden..with the hydrangeas.....and with the lavender pots. This is quite a few years old..I've since removed a few things including the bird bath and replaced it in with a white one in the borders....and the Pergola at the back is now a shed...but I like this pic a lot, it's one of my favourites..


It's an awesome pix!


----------



## Trila (Feb 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> View attachment 207020


Nice!  You could enter this pix in a photo contest!


----------



## Trila (Feb 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Everything is frozen stiff where I am... except for the tall pines.


....but spring will get here!  I'm just hurrying it along! LOL


----------



## Trila (Feb 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Yes, and it's nice to see it, that way!
> 
> What are the very first things that will come up, and flower, for you there?
> The bulbs?  Tulips?  Crocus?


For me, the first thing to come up are the lycoris (they were up already, before the snow!). The first thing to bloom will be the crocus.


----------



## Trila (Feb 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> One of my japanese maple trees out front. Winter vs autumn.


beautiful!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 6, 2022)

There are crocus and daffodils blooming in my yard. 42 days until spring!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> There are crocus and daffodils blooming in my yard. 42 days until spring!


Let's all go to visit you, until.......
At _least_ about 42 days!
(Or lots longer, for me!)

If we can't get Spring to come to us sooner, as Trila suggested,
then, we could _go closer to it! _


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Trila said:


> For me, the first thing to come up are the lycoris (they were up already, before the snow!).


I had to google _lycoris.  Beautiful! 
Do they come back for multiple years?_


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> on the other side of the rear garden I have a 100 foot hedge of Red Robin Forsythia...


This sounds beautiful.  Any pictures of that in bloom?
I haven't heard of that variety.

Does it bloom *early*, as our yellow blooming Forsythia do?
I don't have any, but there are many in the area, which I love to see, if I get a chance to, every year in about May, is my guess.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

I haven't heard of yellow blooming forsythia @Kaila , but this is my red robin.. and it blooms around the beginnng of May .. these photos were taken in April and May .The red of course, refers to the leaves and not the flowers... 








This is where I climbed right into it to get the depth of colour of the leaves...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Beautiful photos, as always, @hollydolly  !

Thank you.
It's great to see that plant, and it doesn't look much at all, like what we call _forsythia.
Both bloom very early Springtime, and are large shrubs, though. _
Even a different growth habit, from eachother.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/forsythia/

Are you able to get this link, to see pics of it?
I tried to copy-paste pictures from the web here, but they were all rejected, as not the right forms to do that.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 6, 2022)

Forsooth. Forsythia! It'll start blooming here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Trila (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I had to google _lycoris.  Beautiful!
> Do they come back for multiple years?_


They multiply like crazy! I must have at least 5000 plants around the house, in the field, along with trails, and through the woods! (I'm not exaggerating!)

They are unique in that the leaves come up in the spring, and then die back completely.  Then in mid-July a flower stalk will come up, with NO leaves, and bloom.  This stalk usually grows in 1-2 days, and blooms.  The nick name for this plant is "naked lily".

I found a pix from last year. This is the trail going down to the pond....


----------



## Trila (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/forsythia/
> 
> Are you able to get this link, to see pics of it?
> I tried to copy-paste pictures from the web here, but they were all rejected, as not the right forms to do that.


Yes!  I have many, many Forsyth bushes....I love their happy color!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 7, 2022)

Trila said:


> They multiply like crazy! I must have at least 5000 plants around the house, in the field, along with trails, and through the woods! (I'm not exaggerating!)
> 
> They are unique in that the leaves come up in the spring, and then die back completely.  Then in mid-July a flower stalk will come up, with NO leaves, and bloom.  This stalk usually grows in 1-2 days, and blooms.  The nick name for this plant is "naked lily".
> 
> ...


I want some of these. Never heard of them before but I'm gonna look for them in the zillions of seed catalogs that keep arriving in my snail mail box.


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I want some of these. Never heard of them before but I'm gonna look for them in the zillions of seed catalogs that keep arriving in my snail mail box.


Lycoris are bulb.  NOTE: lycoris is a "family" name ....there are different kinds of lycoris.  Basically, the plants in this family all have leaves with no flowers, and later they have flowers with no leaves.

I just went searching and I found an old pic of my "spider lilies"....these are also in the lycoris family.  These are much less tenacious and a bit more fragile....but sooooo pretty!  Oh, and they have leaves all winter, but don't bloom until late Aug.


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

@Georgiagranny
you might have better luck by doing an online search.  The pink ones are hardy, easy to grow, and multiply fast.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

I noticed that these bulbs are related to Amaryllis, which is interesting.

And I see from your pictures, that they must like acid soil, and the dappled sunlight, of being near the trees. And the dead leaves on the ground, add nitrogen to the soil for them.  That is probably why they shed their own leaves first. Best to leave those on the ground, then, if possible.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 7, 2022)

Instead of sitting on the patio with a cup of coffee and thinking about what needed to be done in the garden, I actually got off my como se llama and started tidying up to prep for spring. Need I mention again that it's 41 days away? Okay, I will. Spring is 41 days away  

While I was raking up leaves in one of the beds, I looked real, real close at where one of the peonies will sprout, and lo, and behold! There was a tiny little bud...maybe budlet is a better word (if it's a word)...pushing through the dirt. Yippee.

When leaves were raked away from the cannas and the knockout roses, there were plenty of blankety-blank weeds to dig up. Grrrrr. It would be nice if everything in the garden would be as prolific as the aforementioned weeds.

Believe me, @Trila, I've been all over the web looking at different varieties and reading up on them to see which will grow best here. I've traveled the web so much that any more research will require a passport renewal!


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I noticed that these bulbs are related to Amaryllis, which is interesting.
> 
> And I see from your pictures, that they must like acid soil, and the dappled sunlight, of being near the trees. And the dead leaves on the ground, add nitrogen to the soil for them.  That is probably why they shed their own leaves first. Best to leave those on the ground, then, if possible.


Actually, that woods pix was the only one that I had handy.  I have tons of them in the full sun...they love it!  I plant them, and leave them alone.  I don't water them or weed them, they do what they want. 

@Georgiagranny  Notice how much effort I put into growing them!


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Beautiful photos, as always, @hollydolly  !
> 
> Thank you.
> It's great to see that plant, and it doesn't look much at all, like what we call _forsythia.
> ...


I have forsythia bushes everywhere...I love their happy yellow color!

This is what we call forsythia...


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

@Kaila
@Georgiagranny
I found a pix of the lycoris flowers that are near the house, in the full sun....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 7, 2022)

It is still the dead of winter in New Jersey. I did buy my seeds for my veggie garden but is to early to plant them. 
I went out to the garden yesterday to dig up my pot of hyacinths that I buried last fall.  I need to force them in the house if I want them to bloom for Easter.  
I've done this 2 years in a row but this year we have had much colder weather and I couldn't get through the frozen soil. I will have to wait awhile.


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Forsooth. Forsythia! It'll start blooming here in a couple of weeks.


Yep!  I'm waiting!


----------



## Trila (Feb 7, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> It is still the dead of winter in New Jersey. I did buy my seeds for my veggie garden but is to early to plant them.
> I went out to the garden yesterday to dig up my pot of hyacinths that I buried last fall.  I need to force them in the house if I want them to bloom for Easter.
> I've done this 2 years in a row but this year we have had much colder weather and I couldn't get through the frozen soil. I will have to wait awhile.


I'm excited....I'm going to try growing flowers from seeds, this year.  There are several flowers that I want to get started, then let them go wild.  I've had no luck with the plants, soooo, seeds!

Amongst others, the 2 that I really want to get established are purple coneflowers & chickery.  I think that they will look great mixed in where I have black eyed Susan's & Shasta daisies!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

Trila said:


> Lycoris are bulb.  NOTE: lycoris is a "family" name ....there are different kinds of lycoris.  Basically, the plants in this family all have leaves with no flowers, and later they have flowers with no leaves.
> 
> I just went searching and I found an old pic of my "spider lilies"....these are also in the lycoris family.  These are much less tenacious and a bit more fragile....but sooooo pretty!  Oh, and they have leaves all winter, but don't bloom until late Aug.
> View attachment 207357



Just look closely at that unique flower bud cluster, before it opens!
That's a special plant, for sure!


----------



## Trila (Feb 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't heard of yellow blooming forsythia @Kaila , but this is my red robin.. and it blooms around the beginnng of May .. these photos were taken in April and May .The red of course, refers to the leaves and not the flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that your Red Robin is a forsythia.  Here is a link to what I found, let me know if it's the same plant that you have.

https://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/photinia-x-fraseri-red-robin/


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 11, 2022)

37 days until spring


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have a large gardens.. and my back garden wraps around the house, so I have several different areas , all with mature trees and shrubs ,which I've grown myself where I have a Barn, a shed, a lawned area, etc...
> 
> Here's one side of my garden..with the hydrangeas.....and with the lavender pots. This is quite a few years old..I've since removed a few things including the bird bath and replaced it in with a white one in the borders....and the Pergola at the back is now a shed...but I like this pic a lot, it's one of my favourites..


I LOVE your garden! Wow! What a wonderful place to go and relax and spend time in.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/forsythia/
> 
> Are you able to get this link, to see pics of it?
> I tried to copy-paste pictures from the web here, but they were all rejected, as not the right forms to do that.


Oh wow, that's nothing like our Red Robin Forythia is it ?..I agree


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I LOVE your garden! Wow! What a wonderful place to go and relax and spend time in.


Thanks Palides..   that's just one part of it....it's my haven in the summer, I'm always either working on it, ( it takes a lot of work)  or sitting in it reading my book and listening to my youtube blogs on my headphones


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

My son in front of our apple trees.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

We no longer have these as we had to remove it last year to make the ground into a patio. But I have fond memories of this plant.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

Back yard with dogwood. Still have plans to grow more flowers....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/forsythia/
> 
> Are you able to get this link, to see pics of it?
> I tried to copy-paste pictures from the web here, but they were all rejected, as not the right forms to do that.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Trila said:


> I don't think that your Red Robin is a forsythia.  Here is a link to what I found, let me know if it's the same plant that you have.
> 
> https://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/photinia-x-fraseri-red-robin/


ha! you may well  be right, it looks like it maybe a Fraseri and not a Forsythia... ..and all this time since I planted it I've been saying it's a Forsythia..


----------



## Trila (Feb 11, 2022)

I raked the leaves out of my fairy garden today, so that I could scatter hair at the base of the torch lilies.  I found 2 more big batches of lycoris starting to come up!  Happy day!!!! Spring is coming!!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 14, 2022)

Only 34 more days until spring! Anybody remember Pogo? He said "Spring has sprung, the grass is riz. I wonder where the flowers iz."

The flowers are gonna be in my garden. The lawn is fescue and stays green all year round. The flowers "iz" another story, but today if there are any in stock yet, I'm gonna get some that won't mind a little chill between now and about mid-March. 

When it's sunny, I'm a happy camper. It's supposed to be sunny until Thursday. I won't mind on Thursday because I'll be at work anyway.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

@Georgiagranny
Your post reminded me of our wonderful pansy and violet varieties,
which are the first things one could plant, here...
(*later on,* in about *60 *days or so, when one could possibly plant _anything, here)

and those pansy plants, are always very welcome, and cheerful and bright, up North hereabouts. They quickly become full of buds and flowers, repeatedly,
and they never mind some cold chilly spells, during very early Springtime.

Hope that *you, *will find something at your garden center this week, that suits your area and you! _


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

OH! Now I see while reading in another thread, 
that you already have loads of pansies, and that was mostly all they had today, at your garden center. 

BUT, I saw that you got Ixia bulbs!  Hurray for those! 
I am glad you found them!


----------



## Trila (Feb 14, 2022)

I just looked up lxia bulbs...beautiful!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Trila said:


> I just looked up lxia bulbs...beautiful!



Yes, many different types.
Which ones did you get , @Georgiagranny  ?

Are you putting them in (right now at this moment? )
Or will you need to wait a week or more, to plant them?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Yes, many different types.
> Which ones did you get , @Georgiagranny  ?
> 
> Are you putting them in (right now at this moment? )
> Or will you need to wait a week or more, to plant them?


I dunno. The packet says Ixia and the picture is what I've had in the past. I'll have to take a look.

They didn't go in today. Maybe wait a week or two? I don't want them to succumb to a hard frost. It's not likely that we'll have another one, but you never know...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I dunno. The packet says Ixia and the picture is what I've had in the past. I'll have to take a look.
> 
> They didn't go in today. Maybe wait a week or two? I don't want them to succumb to a hard frost. It's not likely that we'll have another one, but you never know...


Probably good idea to wait.  I assume they don't go in very deep, and if you got a few mild days, and possibly rain, they'd sprout up very quickly, likely too.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Probably good idea to wait.  I assume they don't go in very deep, and if you got a few mild days, and possibly rain, they'd sprout up very quickly, likely too.


I just looked at the packet, and all it says is Ixia Mixed with no other name. It also says "summer blooming" but in the heat of summer here, they get wilty. We'll see. The others I had were planted where the soil didn't drain well so they didn't do well. I've chosen some other spots for them this time. I'm going to plant them in clumps of 20...so four patches of them in with other flowers.

Hoping to find globe amaranth (gomphrena) plants. They were hard to start from seeds and didn't do well. I'll put the amaranth in the same "neighborhood" as the Ixia.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 15, 2022)

Fooey. The globe amaranth plants are pretty spendy. I can't decide whether to order them or not. Add in shipping and they'll cost as much as buying potted ones at the garden center. There's just one thing: last year the garden centers had none. Nope. Not a single one at any garden center. What?

And I'm really itching to plant the ixia bulbs. Our forecast for the next 10 days is for very mild weather, but who knows after that? In 10 days the ixia will have sprouted. What if there's a frost? I asked Mother Nature about her plans for our spring in the South. She's been very tight-lipped about it. I swear! That woman can be a real *itch when she wants to be.

I am, for sure, going to plant the forget-me-not seeds. These are perennials and take a long time from planting to first bloom so they may not even bloom this season.

And there are three pavers on the patio that really need to be reset. It's not a chore that I look forward to at all. Not look forward to? Yeah, well, they've needed to be reset for a couple of years now, and it's still not done! However, yesterday DD and I were in Ross where there was an outdoor rug that wanted to follow me home. I'm determined to reset those three pavers before taking up the worn old rug that's out there and putting down the one that insisted on following me home. Nice thing about the new one is that it matches the cushions on the patio chairs.

So that's the plot that I've hatched for today. Please think positive thoughts that I get it all accomplished so that sitting on my dead center later won't make me feel guilty


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 15, 2022)

Well, so much for "for sure" I'm planting the forget-me-nots. The pavers turned out to be a bigger job than first thought. There were...I dunno...nine? 10? A whole bunch. And it took all morning. I'm bushed! Maybe the flowers will get done tomorrow. Too tired to do it today even though it takes almost no effort.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

The pavers were a *big and somewhat daunting* project, so that's great you made headway with that one!

And moving pavers, helps you to _justify_ that you didn't try harder than you did, to discourage that new rug from following you home, right? 

And seed and flower plantings are much easier and more fun, than that pavers job,  so you can now look forward to planting.

I love the gomphrena, too. 
I found that even very, very small (cheap) starters from a garden center, did very well. 
And, you are right, that they don't start well from seed. 
But you don't know if your garden center will stock gomphrena this year?  hmmmmm.......
Would they know?
And would their word be any more reliable than Mother Nature, whom as you mentioned above, is not reliable with the info we want?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 15, 2022)

@Kaila, Mother Nature lies flatter than pee on a plate so no point in asking her anyway I did ask at the garden centers, and they told me that they "get what we get" so as much a surprise to them as to me. They know what they're getting when they unload the truck. I really want the gomphrena and will probably order them. They aren't even scheduled to ship until the end of March? What? What's up with that? If they appear at the garden centers before then, I'll probably buy more. What the heck...the garden is very, very large and has room for plenty more flowers!

In the meantime, senetti should be available in a couple of weeks. They're good for brightening up the garden while I wait for warmer temps and more things in bloom.

After I got all done with the pavers, put all my tools away, swept off the patio, laid the rug? I sat down to enjoy a glass of tea and noticed a paver that I missed. I thought bad words. To my credit, I didn't say them, not that there was anybody around to hear.


----------



## Trila (Feb 17, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Kaila, Mother Nature lies flatter than pee on a plate so no point in asking her anyway I did ask at the garden centers, and they told me that they "get what we get" so as much a surprise to them as to me. They know what they're getting when they unload the truck. I really want the gomphrena and will probably order them. They aren't even scheduled to ship until the end of March? What? What's up with that? If they appear at the garden centers before then, I'll probably buy more. What the heck...the garden is very, very large and has room for plenty more flowers!
> 
> In the meantime, senetti should be available in a couple of weeks. They're good for brightening up the garden while I wait for warmer temps and more things in bloom.
> 
> After I got all done with the pavers, put all my tools away, swept off the patio, laid the rug? I sat down to enjoy a glass of tea and noticed a paver that I missed. I thought bad words. To my credit, I didn't say them, not that there was anybody around to hear.


With all of the bad words that I think every day, I'm grateful that I don't have a conversation bubble over my head!


----------



## Trila (Feb 17, 2022)

Well, I was able to finish getting my "bulb field" ready for the season.  It's about 1/2 acre, and it is just what it's name says it is.  I plant bulbs there and let them multiply and grow wild.

Every winter, Dio (guy) burns off the field.  Then I go and cut all of the old stalks that didn't burn.  That is a lot of clipping & bending over....my whole body felt like it was hit by a truck!  Oh, and apparently I got into a bunch of pollen....my sinuses were killing me. But you know what?   It was all worth it....I have 100's of little bulbs poking their noses up out of the ground!!!!!!    Lycoris, daffodils, hyacinths, crocus', etc!   Yea!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 18, 2022)

the oak leaf hydrangeas on the East side of my house.  I love these. (This was taken at a different time)


----------



## Chet (Feb 18, 2022)

Though the ground may still be frozen, I ordered and received two different varieties of tomato seeds and jumbo tomato cages from Totally Tomatoes. The cages are 18" square and 5 feet tall. Indeterminate tomato varieties get tall.


----------



## Trila (Feb 21, 2022)

I bought some hollyhocks today.  They are the "double" flowers, and I prefer the single.....but I thought I'd give them a try.

I also finished planting my money tree seeds today.   I put them all over through out the woods.  Hopefully I'm not too late, like last year!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 24, 2022)

@Trila I wish hollyhocks would grow here. Nope. It's way too hot

The forget-me-nots still haven't been planted. The ixia bulbs are waiting patiently for maybe another week.

And...there are daffodils in bloom all over my garden in places where they've never been before and where I know I didn't plant them. Critters must have been busy during the fall and winter because I can't think of any other way there'd be daffodils in those spots.

I'm off today (don't get me started on my so-called fixed schedule) and wanted to play in the dirt, but the heavens have opened up. The rain is supposed to be gone in another hour or two; after that the ground will still be far too wet to play in the dirt. It would be playing in the mud. Um. No.

When the sun's out tomorrow with high temp pushing 80? I have to work. Drat.

Yeah...well...I keyed all that in yesterday and forgot to click on "Post reply". So now it's Thursday and still much too wet to play in the dirt. It took all day yesterday for the rain water to soak in.


----------



## Trila (Feb 24, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila I wish hollyhocks would grow here. Nope. It's way too hot
> 
> The forget-me-nots still haven't been planted. The ixia bulbs are waiting patiently for maybe another week.
> 
> ...


Rain?   Good for you!  We have sleet balls coming down most of the day.  Even though the precipitation has stopped, everything is encrusted in about 1/2 inches of ice...no playing in the dirt for me!!!!  I had so many bulbs coming up....I have a feeling that this year I won't have as many flowers as past springs. 

And FYI: so far, I have never been able to grow hollyhocks.  I fell in love with them when I was a kid, my grandma had them.  Every once in a while I give them another try, so....wish me (them?) luck!


----------



## Trila (Feb 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


beautiful!!!!


----------



## Trila (Feb 24, 2022)

@Bretrick
I've been watching a tv show that was made in Australia (McLeod's Daughters). They have a plant growing by the farmhouse that I like.  I was hoping that you might be able to tell me what it is.

To me, it looks like a great big yucca plant.....and it's got a lot of stalks with bright red flowers on them. By big, I mean that they are at least shoulder high, to the actors....it maybe they are planted on a mound.

I've tried finding a pix online, but no luck.  Any idea what this plant is?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

I have Hollyhocks, outdoors here near my window, and they had a very good showing, last summer.  Hoping for that, again. Here for me,  and also for you, @Trila

Sorry they don't grow where you are, @Georgiagranny

@Trila
I think that many of the early bulb tips have protective coverings, for those icy late returns, and I expect that most of yours should be okay.
  Let us know, later on, this season!


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 24, 2022)

Trila said:


> @Bretrick
> I've been watching a tv show that was made in Australia (McLeod's Daughters). They have a plant growing by the farmhouse that I like.  I was hoping that you might be able to tell me what it is.
> 
> To me, it looks like a great big yucca plant.....and it's got a lot of stalks with bright red flowers on them. By big, I mean that they are at least shoulder high, to the actors....it maybe they are planted on a mound.
> ...


Not enough information to go on.
I never watched the show and do not know what you are talking about.
The only picture I could find and post was this one.



The spiky plant in the background could be a Aloe Ferox



Otherwise I can not help you.


----------



## Trila (Feb 25, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Not enough information to go on.
> I never watched the show and do not know what you are talking about.
> The only picture I could find and post was this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying.  The plant that I saw was much bigger.  I never thought to do an image search of the show!  Great idea.....maybe I'll find it eventually.  It's beautiful!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 3, 2022)

It's been spring here this week with high daytime temps in the mid- to upper-70s. Heck, today it got up to 80. I've been playing in the garden when not at work.

And no, the forget-me-nots still haven't been planted. It might happen on Saturday afternoon along with the ixia bulbs.

The garden center had senetti! Guess who spent a king's ransom on three big senetti plants. This year they're going to stay in the pots they came in rather than being planted in the ground. They aren't perennials so planting them in the ground just means something else to pull up when it gets hot and they're done for the season. They like a lot of sun and don't mind cool weather so even if (when!) the weather returns to our usual early spring temps, they'll be fine. 

There are dianthus, pansies and snapdragons in bloom, too, along with the usual daffodils, crocus, hyacinths, so even without the entire garden in bloom, it's still pretty.


----------



## Trila (Mar 4, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> It's been spring here this week with high daytime temps in the mid- to upper-70s. Heck, today it got up to 80. I've been playing in the garden when not at work.
> 
> And no, the forget-me-nots still haven't been planted. It might happen on Saturday afternoon along with the ixia bulbs.
> 
> ...


Oh, Georgia....it sounds beautiful!!!

I've been spending time in the gardens, too. It makes me feel so good when I saw 100s of daffodils, and 1000s of lycoris coming up! . I'm experiencing the crocus' to come up any day, now. Unfortunately, I may have lost my dianthus over the winter.

Today I started to clear honeysuckle vine off of my forsythia bushes....d#@n stuff covers everything and smothers it!  I'm so glad to be able to play in the gardens again!!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 4, 2022)

On another thread I posted that I'd be planting ixia bulbs this afternoon. I lied. By the time DS and DSIL left, I just didn't feel like planting bulbs. I mean...there are 80 of them. Eighty. Eight Oh. 80. Tomorrow is another day. Right?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 5, 2022)

Woot woot! I'm pleased and proud to announce that all 80 ixia bulbs have been planted. Yes, indeed. Planted. 

I'm embarrassed and ashamed to admit that the forget-me-nots have not been planted. I haven't forgotten about them because...forget-them-not...yanno? Maybe tomorrow. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be the beginning of the end of our spring-in-advance. Sigh. This time next week? High temps in the 50s. Eek.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Trila said:


> We have sleet balls coming down most of the day. Even though the precipitation has stopped, everything is encrusted in about 1/2 inches of ice...no playing in the dirt for me!!!! I had so many bulbs coming up....I have a feeling that this year I won't have as many flowers as past springs.


It is some days since you wrote that you were concerned, I think,
that maybe some of your early bulbs would be ruined by that ice on top of them.
How are they doing *since then, and now*? 
 Did the ice melt away, and are they doing just fine, as I guessed and hoped they would all be?

I too had some early tulips break ground, several days ago, and then their tips were covered by snow, for days.  It's just been melting off, and I think they look fine, but have not yet been able to go outdoors, to check closer, to be sure.
I think they're good, though.

I hope you, yourself , are doing well, also!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> the forget-me-nots have not been planted. I haven't forgotten about them because...forget-them-not...yanno?


I haven't seen you in a few days, and wanted to say hi. 
I hope you are doing well, and have been able to enjoy time in your garden, again, or has it been too cold and unpleasant out?

Basically, I haven't forgotten-*you-not*, either!


----------



## Trila (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> It is some days since you wrote that you were concerned, I think,
> that maybe some of your early bulbs would be ruined by that ice on top of them.
> How are they doing *since then, and now*?
> Did the ice melt away, and are they doing just fine, as I guessed and hoped they would all be?
> ...


Thanks for asking!  Sometimes life goes by just too dang fast, so yes, it's been a while since I have been here.

My spring bulbs were just starting to come out, when we got frigid temperatures and an ice storm.  Surprisingly, the bulbs seemed to handle the bad weather pretty well.  Even though all of their little noses were frozen, the plants have continued to grow, and they look great!!!!  I just went out and got some pix from two different gardens.....


....and, if course, Andy had to be involved!  LOL. The bad news is that they are predicting a low of 14°F on Fri night.  After that, I'm expecting that most of the will not be strong enough to bloom this year.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Trila said:


> Thanks for asking!  Sometimes life goes by just too dang fast, so yes, it's been a while since I have been here.
> 
> My spring bulbs were just starting to come out, when we got frigid temperatures and an ice storm.  Surprisingly, the bulbs seemed to handle the bad weather pretty well.  Even though all of their little noses were frozen, the plants have continued to grow, and they look great!!!!  I just went out and got some pix from two different gardens.....
> View attachment 212368
> ...



Those plants look great, and so does Andy!  
Thanks for sharing the pictures!  

I hope the plants survive the next cold snap, too!

Let us know.  It's nice to see *you.*


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 9, 2022)

My grapevine has fruited well this year after some TLC. I twill be a race between me and the birds who gets the most.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 9, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> My grapevine has fruited well this year after some TLC. I twill be a race between me and the birds who gets the most.


Wow..those look really good and healthy.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 9, 2022)

They taste gorgeous too.


----------



## Trila (Mar 11, 2022)

Current status of my garden....

....and it's just getting started!   My poor flowers......expecting it to go down to 14°F tonight.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 13, 2022)

@Trila...we're not far behind you here. Our sNOw happened yesterday morning, but we didn't get enough to stick anywhere. Then, _then_, it got windy as heck...gusts as high as 60mph...and downright bitter cold. Our high temp yesterday soared all the way up to a sub-tropical 34, and the low temp this morning was 20. I'd covered most of the flowers that were already in bloom so they survived nicely. There was even a little spot where I'd planted snapdragons and they were fine uncovered. Not going to be as cold tonight so the others won't get covered at all tonight.

Today? DD, DGD and I went to And That! just to browse. There was a portable greenhouse that was calling my name, but I refused to spend any money, even though it's something I've wanted since forever. DGD started loading the carton onto the bottom shelf of the cart. What? No! Then she insisted she would be paying for it. Well, then. I know when to offer gracious and sincere thanks  so I did. _Very_ gracious and_ very_ sincere. It'll get put together tomorrow. The space where it's going to take up residence has already been measured, and it will fit nicely. Woohoo and stuff.

Spring happens in a mere 7 days!


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 13, 2022)

Everything has been slow this year. I did get the crocuses, but the daffodils are struggling to come out of the ground. We had snow last night, and that didn't help.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, fiddlesticks! It's going to take two people to put the new greenhouse together so it has to wait until Friday when DSIL is off.

There's also a problem with the spot where I wanted to put it...need space about 6'x6', and the space doesn't quite make it. Between DSIL and me, we'll think of something.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

@Trila 
How did your plants fare, after that recent cold and snowy spell?


----------



## Trila (Mar 15, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila...we're not far behind you here. Our sNOw happened yesterday morning, but we didn't get enough to stick anywhere. Then, _then_, it got windy as heck...gusts as high as 60mph...and downright bitter cold. Our high temp yesterday soared all the way up to a sub-tropical 34, and the low temp this morning was 20. I'd covered most of the flowers that were already in bloom so they survived nicely. There was even a little spot where I'd planted snapdragons and they were fine uncovered. Not going to be as cold tonight so the others won't get covered at all tonight.
> 
> Today? DD, DGD and I went to And That! just to browse. There was a portable greenhouse that was calling my name, but I refused to spend any money, even though it's something I've wanted since forever. DGD started loading the carton onto the bottom shelf of the cart. What? No! Then she insisted she would be paying for it. Well, then. I know when to offer gracious and sincere thanks  so I did. _Very_ gracious and_ very_ sincere. It'll get put together tomorrow. The space where it's going to take up residence has already been measured, and it will fit nicely. Woohoo and stuff.
> 
> Spring happens in a mere 7 days!


Wow....nice gift!!!!


----------



## Trila (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @Trila
> How did your plants fare, after that recent cold and snowy spell?


@Kaila 
Most of my lycoris looked like limp lettuce after the most recent cold snap...but, remarkably, they seem to have recovered!  They may be stunted this year, but I'm happy they didn't die!

The daffodils made a nice come back, too.....(sorry, pix won't load)


----------



## MickaC (Mar 16, 2022)

I’m happy for all of you that are enjoying the wonderful treasures of spring.
Busy, planting, digging.
But.....
I’m here in Manitoba, Canada, and NOT anywhere close.......
Even @Lee is further ahead than me, in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Trila (Mar 16, 2022)

@Kaila
I took another pix of the daffodils & lycoris....


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 16, 2022)

Trila said:


> @Kaila
> I took another pix of the daffodils & lycoris....
> View attachment 213343


So beautiful! When mine come up, I usually cut a bunch and bring them inside. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 17, 2022)

Off to the garden center in a little while. There will be lots of flowers begging to come home with me...it's so hard to leave any of them behind. Sigh. Spring begins in three days!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Off to the garden center in a little while. There will be lots of flowers begging to come home with me...it's so hard to leave any of them behind. Sigh. Spring begins in three days!


Try not to take all of them!  
Leave at least 3 or 4 pots, for someone else!


----------



## Trila (Mar 17, 2022)

I was planning on playing in the dirt today.  I wanted to move a dozen or two lycoris bulbs that I never got around to last year.  Unfortunately, they are doing a controlled burn (2407 acres) upwind from us, and there is smoke everywhere.  

Maybe I'll get to it next week.


----------



## Trila (Mar 17, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Off to the garden center in a little while. There will be lots of flowers begging to come home with me...it's so hard to leave any of them behind. Sigh. Spring begins in three days!


Load up the trailer!  LOL


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 17, 2022)

I left a few for other people. Only a few, though. And spent the rest of the afternoon planting them. There are more to plant, but I'm bushed. It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow, dammit, but starting Saturday we're in for at least four days of sunshine so they'll get planted then.

I told DD we had to go back because I still had $66 left of what I'd budgeted! I dunno why she declined...


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 17, 2022)

First signs of spring in my back yard.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Mar 20, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> View attachment 213513First signs of spring in my back yard.


...so beautiful!


----------



## Trila (Mar 20, 2022)

I finally got a pix of part of my bulb garden.....

This is just outside of my kitchen door, so I see it all day long!


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 21, 2022)

Trila said:


> I finally got a pix of part of my bulb garden.....
> View attachment 213943
> This is just outside of my kitchen door, so I see it all day long!


What a beautiful view! Enjoy!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 21, 2022)

I played in the garden today and dug another new flower bed. It's populated with purple phlox, diamond frost, white begonias and lavender allysum. When they grow up and fill out, they'll be really pretty.

After last week's haul from the garden centers there are still more left to plant. Maybe after work tomorrow...I'm still thinking about where they want to grow. 

@Trila Your garden is breathtaking!

 This fall I'm going to put in more daffodil bulbs in our front garden. There's a big section edged in monkey grass and inside of the monkey grass there are daffodils but not enough of them. Inside the ring of daffodils there are iris. Lots of them. Lots and lots of them. It's a _big_ section that stretches way out since we're the corner lot of a cul-de-sac. I don't see them because I'm in back...so only coming and going unless I walk around to admire it...but DD can see it from the window in front of her desk upstairs.


----------



## Trila (Mar 21, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I played in the garden today and dug another new flower bed. It's populated with purple phlox, diamond frost, white begonias and lavender allysum. When they grow up and fill out, they'll be really pretty.
> 
> After last week's haul from the garden centers there are still more left to plant. Maybe after work tomorrow...I'm still thinking about where they want to grow.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Georgiagranny !  I have been planting, digging up, and replanting for many years....trying to spread everything around.  That pix is the edge of my "bulb field".  Other than planting, and don't do anything to it....no weeding, watering, etc.  I let it go natural!  There will be other flowers later in the season.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2022)

How I wish I could grow flower gardens again! After moving into a condo, now I can only manage a few pots on the little deck (north) and even less on the front steps (south).

I used to have a really nice perennial border between the woods and the lawn,  and a smaller annual area around the patio, also azaleas and rhododendron. *sigh*.

At the very least, I will have a large pot of basil and one of rosemary in the front. Maybe New Guinea impatiens and some coleus on the shady deck.

I'm looking forward to all of your gardens!


----------



## Liberty (Mar 22, 2022)

Since its almost Bluebonnet time, reminds me of when my mother came to live with us and we build this big joint...she so wanted to plant Bluebonnets and that's when we learned the hard lesson that Bluebonnets grow where "they" want to, not where "you" want them to.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm enjoying every post on this thread!

My small bed of tulips are growing rapidly, visibly and daily, despite all of the recent and ongoing weather changes, back and forth, between cold, very cold, and not-as-cold.  

I enjoy envisioning how large and colorful, the blooming flowers will be, near my window!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 26, 2022)

@Liberty...ahhhh, green-up time in the Texas desert! I loved it. That picture makes me kinda homesick.

It's spring here, and the azaleas and dogwoods are in bloom. My garden has more flowers blooming than not, and I'm impatiently awaiting the ixia and the mystery bulbs that DD discovered in a pot on her patio. We have no idea what the mystery bulbs are, but they were healthy so they got planted.

Remember the forget-me-nots? Um. Still not planted. Sigh. I'll get to 'em one of these days.

Today I planted a euphorbia and some freesia bulbs. My freesia seem to have "frozia" a couple of weeks ago. In the middle of the two pots of freesia, I planted a diamond frost because my mind's eye says they'll look pretty in the middle of the riot of color of the freesia.

There are still six Dusty Miller plants waiting for a home just as soon as the right spot is decided on.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 26, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Since its almost Bluebonnet time, reminds me of when my mother came to live with us and we build this big joint...she so wanted to plant Bluebonnets and that's when we learned the hard lesson that Bluebonnets grow where "they" want to, not where "you" want them to.
> 
> View attachment 214124


They are breathtaking !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trila (Mar 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> How I wish I could grow flower gardens again! After moving into a condo, now I can only manage a few pots on the little deck (north) and even less on the front steps (south).
> 
> I used to have a really nice perennial border between the woods and the lawn,  and a smaller annual area around the patio, also azaleas and rhododendron. *sigh*.
> 
> ...


I will gladly share my gardens with you!    I do my best to make my gardens as independent as I can, so there won't be much work for either of us....just enjoy the outcome!


----------



## Trila (Mar 28, 2022)

I am starting to feel better, and actually went outside for a bit this morning.  I filled some old plastic bowls with dirt.  My project this year is to try starting my flower seeds in the house.  Hopefully, in 10-20 days I'll start to see things growing.

While outside, I was happy to see that my little mini daffodils are starting to bloom!  They are only about 1/2 inch in diameter....


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 29, 2022)

Everything except the dianthus and an ornamental blue fescue has been planted. This dianthus is peach-colored and different that any I've seen so I'm thinking hard about where it should be. Leaning toward a pot instead of in the ground. 

There's already a spot for the blue fescue where there was one that died. Died, I tell you! Don't know how that happened.

Anyway, there's a big silver pot toward the corner of the front yard where I planted a half dozen bright red geraniums. Also planted lithadora and Dusty Miller in another big pot in back.


----------



## Trila (Mar 30, 2022)

I saw this on the other forum that I belong to....wanted to share it.
https://florgeous.com/types-of-flowers/


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 31, 2022)

Okay then! I'm gonna go out and pick up the various and sundry debris from last night's rain-but-not-quite-a-storm. 

The only thing left to plant is the ornamental blue fescue. It'll keep.


----------



## Trila (Apr 5, 2022)

We had such a beautiful day...I actually went out and played in the dirt for a bit!  Even though the late freezes have made the flowers thin this year, it was still pretty. The forsythia bushes and the redbud trees are blooming...I love how they look together!!!. My peonies have stared to come up!  Even the dianthus that I thought had died is getting some green leaves!  Oh, and the Mexican Plum trees smell so nice!!!!

My indoor seeds are doing better than expected!  This is the chickery, just 7 days after I planted the seeds....I

Other seeds that are coming up are: cockscombs, bachelor buttons, and purple conenflowers.  The only thing that isn't sprouting is the mini sunflowers....but those seeds are very, very old.


----------



## Trila (Apr 5, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Since its almost Bluebonnet time, reminds me of when my mother came to live with us and we build this big joint...she so wanted to plant Bluebonnets and that's when we learned the hard lesson that Bluebonnets grow where "they" want to, not where "you" want them to.
> 
> View attachment 214124


That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 6, 2022)

Yep, its Bluebonnet time in the Texas hill country!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 6, 2022)

The red flowers within the Bluebonnets are Indian Paintbrushes.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Everything except the dianthus and an ornamental blue fescue has been planted. This dianthus is peach-colored and different that any I've seen so I'm thinking hard about where it should be. Leaning toward a pot instead of in the ground.
> 
> There's already a spot for the blue fescue where there was one that died. Died, I tell you! Don't know how that happened.
> 
> Anyway, there's a big silver pot toward the corner of the front yard where I planted a half dozen bright red geraniums. Also planted lithadora and Dusty Miller in another big pot in back.


Hey, how about showing us a couple pictures when your flowers get blooming?! Thanks in advance, gal!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 6, 2022)

The Rose Verbena blooms today in Missouri


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 7, 2022)

@Liberty I'm gonna post pix after the rest of today's haul is in the ground. I spent money at the garden centers like I had it! Can't even think about planting today's stuff because the ground is still so wet that it's squishy. And tomorrow and Saturday nights we might have (gasp!) frost. That's not a "for sure" but it's a possibility. Anyway, Sunday is a day off and supposed to be sunny so Sunday will be planting day. Church on Sunday? The garden is my church because as we all know, one is closer to God's heart in a garden than anywhere else on earth. Right?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 9, 2022)

Here it is Saturday afternoon and too cold to play in the dirt. Actually, it's still too darned muddy to play in the dirt anyway. It's supposed to be much warmer tomorrow. Can you guess where I'll be

The threatened frost didn't happen last night...missed by a country mile after I very carefully covered all the new plants in their pots! Tonight could be a different story, though, because the sun is coming out and it's not going to get much warmer than it is right now (43). Clear sky on a cold night = frost. Guess the wise thing to do is to cover them again so that I'll have plants to put in the ground tomorrow.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 10, 2022)

Where's everybody else been? Surely I'm not the only one who plays in the dirt!

We didn't get frost last night but close. Glad I took the trouble to cover my new plants. Today they're all going to get forever homes in the garden.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 10, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Where's everybody else been? Surely I'm not the only one who plays in the dirt!
> 
> We didn't get frost last night but close. Glad I took the trouble to cover my new plants. Today they're all going to get forever homes in the garden.


You know how it is this time of year...hit and miss with the night weather issues.  We haven't been getting cold enough to frost though, and it looks like sunny spring sailing here for the foreseeable future.  Hope your weather turns warm, too.  It usually works that way - goes from west to east.  I've planted about all I'm going to this year.  Still looking for something that thrives on heat and more heat to put in the front big concrete urns.  Maybe something Mexican!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2022)

Liberty said:


> You know how it is this time of year...hit and miss with the night weather issues.  We haven't been getting cold enough to frost though, and it looks like sunny spring sailing here for the foreseeable future.  Hope your weather turns warm, too.  It usually works that way - goes from west to east.  I've planted about all I'm going to this year.  Still looking for something that thrives on heat and more heat to put in the front big concrete urns.  Maybe something Mexican!


Lantana?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 10, 2022)

Almost everything is in the ground. Still have angelonia, gomphrena, stock and some dwarf zinnias. They might have to wait until tomorrow after work or maybe until Tuesday when I have a day off.

There's still a lot of room out there. It's a good thing DD isn't home from Florida yet because I'd be begging her to take me to the garden centers. There were a lot of flowers that I had to leave behind...not enough room to bring them all home. Maybe some impatiens would like to be planted under one of the magnolia trees? Oh, and a yellow dipladenia for a hanging basket.

Yanno? I wonder how much it would cost to Uber...just wondering...


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 10, 2022)

The dwarf zinnias and stock have been planted, and the lawn has been mowed. All that's left are gomphrena and angelonia because I can't quite decide where they would be happiest.

Progress.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 10, 2022)

So enjoy hearing about all of your gardening.
I am jealous......many of you enjoying as early as March.
And me.......I’m in Manitoba, Canada.....


----------



## Trila (Apr 11, 2022)

I thought you might like this @RadishRose
When it stopped raining this morning, I went for a short walk in the woods.  I was so excited to see that the money tree flowers are starting to open!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

Trila said:


> I thought you might like this @RadishRose
> When it stopped raining this morning, I went for a short walk in the woods.  I was so excited to see that the money tree flowers are starting to open!
> View attachment 216912


Thank you @Trila . I had only one of those by the front steps years ago. It's so pretty.  Do you save the "money"?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 11, 2022)

Our pet Highland cow (MooCoo) tending to the crocus in our garden.


----------



## Trila (Apr 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Thank you @Trila . I had only one of those by the front steps years ago. It's so pretty.  Do you save the "money"?


Yes!  My plan is to plant the seeds from the money every spring, but I'm always too late.  So this year I planted them in Feb....and here they are!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> The dwarf zinnias and stock have been planted, and the lawn has been mowed. All that's left are gomphrena and angelonia because I can't quite decide where they would be happiest.
> 
> Progress.


Georgiagranny, are you in planting zone 7 or 8 for Georgia?  I am in Zone 7 for South Carolina. I’ve been following  your post on what you’re planting but you seem a little ahead of me. I want to sow some zinnia seed but think I need to wait another week or so.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

This is my money plant blooming right now.


And this is an arrangement of the dried seed pods from last year.  I’ve found Money Plant to reseed easily. Almost too easy as it becomes somewhat invasive.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 12, 2022)

@MountainRa We're mostly in the warmer section of planting zone 7, depending on the weather, of course! This past weekend was unusually cold at night with "almost" frost but not quite. According to the weathernerds, the average last frost here is around April 10. If Mother Nature cooperates, the nighttime temps here won't get below 40 again this season.

The way I plant is mostly by-guess-and-by-golly. The bedding plants I put in are usually plants that can tolerate cooler temps. When I'm tempted to plant others, I just have to cover them, which is quite an undertaking because the garden is soooo big.

A couple of years ago I bought a thing called a "Planket" to keep the frost off the plants when frost is threatened. It's huge, so I cut it into smaller sections, but still a PITA to tote around to different part of the garden, anchor against wind, uncover again in the morning.

The good thing about all this work is that it keeps me off the streets and out of mischief!


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 12, 2022)

I believe we are in similar planting conditions. We covered some of our plants last weekend and you’re right, it’s a lot of work.


----------



## Trila (Apr 12, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> This is my money plant blooming right now.
> View attachment 216965
> 
> And this is an arrangement of the dried seed pods from last year.  I’ve found Money Plant to reseed easily. Almost too easy as it becomes somewhat invasive.View attachment 216966


Beautiful!  I've never made arrangements from mine.  I just let them go wild in the woods.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 12, 2022)

Ohhhhhkay then! Everything that needed to go in the ground has been put in the ground.

And I'd like a word with whomever it was who invented weeds   Jussayin'


----------



## Trila (Apr 18, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Ohhhhhkay then! Everything that needed to go in the ground has been put in the ground.
> 
> And I'd like a word with whomever it was who invented weeds   Jussayin'


Our cold nights end tonight.  Tomorrow I am hoping to plant my seedlings.


----------



## Trila (Apr 18, 2022)

Years ago I had some shamrock seeds.  I didn't know what to do with them, so I just planted them out in the woods, and forgot about them.   Now,I have small shamrock plants growing wild all over the place!  LOL


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

I love the _shamrock plants, _@Trila 
I think they are _Oxalis, _with those gentle fragile little blossoms;

 and I can see in your picture, those special leaf groupings of theirs that do, as I remember, 
 appear to be small butterfly wings, in sets of 3 butterflies each!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Here in horticultural zone 4, the colorful crocuses are finally in full bloom!
I'm very glad I can see them, bright and closeby!

If I could still plant seedlings, they would have to wait longer!
And zinnia seeds would have to wait at least another 6 weeks.
Worth waiting for, though!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 18, 2022)

Wild Cheery trees are blooming here.


----------



## Trila (Apr 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love the _shamrock plants, _@Trila
> I think they are _Oxalis, _with those gentle fragile little blossoms;
> 
> and I can see in your picture, those special leaf groupings of theirs that do, as I remember,
> appear to be small butterfly wings, in sets of 3 butterflies each!


@Kaila 
Yes!  You described them beautifully!  I have small groupings of them everywhere.  Most are growing in the walking trail....I always stop to look at them, then walk around them.  They are so delicate and pretty!  Thanks for giving me their real name!


----------



## Trila (Apr 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Wild Cheery trees are blooming here.


We have those too, but ours are not blooming, yet.


----------



## Trila (Apr 19, 2022)

It's about 65°F, and not a cloud in the sky.  I'm heading out to play in the dirt!  Finally! Yea!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Trila said:


> It's about 65°F, and not a cloud in the sky.  I'm heading out to play in the dirt!  Finally! Yea!
> 
> View attachment 218067


I love the picture, which looks exactly like *you! 

Have fun!*


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 23, 2022)

When I haven't been at work, I've spent almost all my time in the garden (or the garden centers!). Oh, my, it's starting to look so pretty.

Yesterday there was a new plant that I'd never heard of before called a ground orchid. Yup. The blooms aren't big like an orchid, rather little blooms but lots of them. Three of them followed me home along with Persian shield, pentas, and a whole bunch of cosmos that came from the clearance section. DD and I call it "Clarence". We visit Clarence whenever we're out and about. Every store, not just garden centers, has Clarence sections. Love Clarence!

Tomorrow? Back in the garden, after yet another trip to the garden centers, of course. Never. Enough. Flowers. Well...not as long as there's still space to plant them anyway.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 24, 2022)

And furthermore, there are things waiting to be done in the garden. I just spied a dead branch on a tree that needs to be lopped off. And a freesia plant that needs a little adjustment in its pot. The Persian shield that I planted yesterday is too close to the other flowers that were planted at the same time.

When we came home the other day, loaded up with new plants, our next door neighbor was out and wanted to know where they were all going to go. Why, in the garden of course! She said there's no more room. What? As long as there's a bare spot, there's room. And then she said--get this--"You don't need more flowers. The view from my favorite chair is perfect." What's this _need_ stuff? And _I_ don't get to sit in _her_ favorite chair! What's that all about? She just doesn't have any imagination  

Wish DD would get up and get moving so we can get to the garden centers to see if there's anything that wants to follow me home this morning.

Gotta don my gardening duds and get a wiggle on. The day is already half over!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Yesterday there was a new plant that I'd never heard of before called a ground orchid. Yup. The blooms aren't big like an orchid, rather little blooms but lots of them. Three of them followed me home along with Persian shield, pentas, and a whole bunch of cosmos that came from the clearance section. DD and I call it "Clarence". We visit Clarence whenever we're out and about. Every store, not just garden centers, has Clarence sections. Love Clarence!


That ground orchid sounds great to me.  I haven't heard of it before, either.
I am Very glad you rescued the cosmos from Clarence!
And what could possibly be bad about any cosmos? 
Answer: Nothing!

Are they the tall type, or shorter ones?  Mixed colors or one color?
Any cosmos are always cheerful.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 24, 2022)

@Kaila The ground orchid is a perennial. Woot woot!

Some of the cosmos are the shorter ones, some the tall ones, and they're mixed colors planted in among mostly bright pink and bright purple flowers. The bright pink are guara, which is finally starting to grow again, and the bright purple are Mexican petunias, which is so  s l o w  to get started in the spring. So for right now there's color in spite of the late bloomers.

Another alstromeria and a very large pot of columbine came home with us. The alstromeria is a sort of salmon color. The columbine is four separate plants, all in bloom, and in pale pink, a sort of muted red, lavender and light blue, but all together in the same big pot. I think I'm going to leave it in its original home.

Also got a couple of white pentas to break up the pinks/purples that are already in. And the Persian shield got moved.

Because I already had a really big pot in the garden with nothing in it (can you even believe it??), I got another freesia. The one I already had joined the new one in that same big pot with a diamond frost just for something else interesting. The freesia plants both have pink, yellow and purple blooms.

There's still $14 and change left on the gift card, but DD rolled her eyes when I "suggested" finding something else in the center to use it up... She's way past the eye-rollage age by about 35 years so I figured I wouldn't push it

The neighbor hopes we left something for her and the rest of the city  

Oh. I did manage to also lop the dead branches. And I pulled weeds in the bed where the hydrangeas and the peonies live. BTW, the peonies are probably going to bloom this week. Yippee.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 25, 2022)

Heads up, y'all. If anybody needs me, find me in the garden. There are weeds out there that have no business in a flower garden. They are going to be forcibly removed, mainly so that there's room for more blankety-blank weeds


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 29, 2022)

It might be that DD and I visit the garden centers this afternoon just in case there are plants that are looking for new homes.

Edited to add that the ground orchids have a flower that's looks exactly like the blooms on spiderwort. Exactly. The leaves are different. Spiderwort leaves are long and narrow; ground orchid leaves are long and wide.

Gonna check with the Master Gardener, Dr. Google, to see if they're in the same family.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 29, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Edited to add that the ground orchids have a flower that's looks exactly like the blooms on spiderwort. Exactly. The leaves are different. Spiderwort leaves are long and narrow; ground orchi


I wondered about that when I looked up ground orchids. Thought they might be similar to Spiderwort.
Also made me think of what we call a Walking Iris. But I treat my Walking Iris as an indoor house plant.


----------



## Georgiagranny (May 1, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I wondered about that when I looked up ground orchids. Thought they might be similar to Spiderwort.
> Also made me think of what we call a Walking Iris. But I treat my Walking Iris as an indoor house plant.


Had to check with the horticulturist extrordinaire, Dr. Google, about walking iris. I'd never heard of it. The blooms are a tad different that spiderwort or ground orchid but really pretty. Dr. Google says it's in the orchid family.


----------



## MountainRa (May 1, 2022)

Here is a photo of a bloom on my Walking Iris house plant. I think I’ve already posted this somewhere in the forum but I don’t remember where.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 6, 2022)

My son took this pic of our cherry blossom tree in our complex courtyard the other day. I took the close up decades ago before our buildings got new siding.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2022)

That is a Beautiful tree; thanks for posting it...  @OneEyedDiva 
And in addition, it's nice to see you.


----------



## Trila (May 6, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Here is a photo of a bloom on my Walking Iris house plant. I think I’ve already posted this somewhere in the forum but I don’t remember where.
> 
> View attachment 219431


That is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Trila (May 6, 2022)

I planted these bulbs so long ago that I don't remember what they are.  Anyone want to give me a hint?


They are about 6 inches tall.


----------



## Trila (May 9, 2022)

My peonies are starting to open!!!! Yea!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

I love peonies, too @Trila 

Mine are not near blooming yet, but are growing their early stems.  It's fun to watch them develop!

I don't know what those Spring-flowering bulbs are, that you have.  They must be tiny bulbs, though.  Sweet little blooms on them!


----------



## Trila (May 13, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love peonies, too @Trila
> 
> Mine are not near blooming yet, but are growing their early stems.  It's fun to watch them develop!
> 
> I don't know what those Spring-flowering bulbs are, that you have.  They must be tiny bulbs, though.  Sweet little blooms on them!


Thanks!


----------



## Trila (May 13, 2022)

@Kaila 
 Peonies!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That is a Beautiful tree; thanks for posting it...  @OneEyedDiva
> And in addition, it's nice to see you.


You're welcome Kaila. And thank *you* for your lovely comments


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 14, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Is this yours.......beautiful.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 14, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Is this yours.......beautiful.


No...it is really beautiful though. Here are a couple pics of our vegetable garden a few years ago.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Wow, that was a lot of food, you grew then, @Paco Dennis  !

Thank you for the interesting picture of the other garden, too,

and for sharing the pics of one of your past ones!  It's so healthy and productive!
Which types of pumpkin or winter squash vines, are those in the foreground?

And are those rhubarb, or chard, plants in the center, with red stalks?


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 14, 2022)

They are chard, those are volunteer pumpkin/squash that was in our composted hog bedding. We would scavenge pumpkins and squash in town that were being thrown away after Halloween. Pigs eat, pigs poop, vegetables grow.


----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> No...it is really beautiful though. Here are a couple pics of our vegetable garden a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 221099 View attachment 221100
> View attachment 221101


WOW......LOVE your GREEN THUMB !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> They are chard, those are volunteer pumpkin/squash that was in our composted hog bedding. We would scavenge pumpkins and squash in town that were being thrown away after Halloween. Pigs eat, pigs poop, vegetables grow.


Thanks for this, Paco D !
In those same decades, I too had squash vines grow out of the compost , and was delighted with them, some reverted to old heirloom types that were great eating, and of course, those squash blossoms are both beautiful and help pollinators, too.  

Years after that, I planted some on top of compost decayed heaps; no other _feeding _of those vegetable plants was needed!

I can picture squash vines growing out of the pig bedding materials too.


----------



## palides2021 (May 14, 2022)

Trila said:


> I planted these bulbs so long ago that I don't remember what they are.  Anyone want to give me a hint?
> 
> View attachment 220237
> They are about 6 inches tall.


Are they star fowers? Mine come out in the spring time also. Wonderful to see them.


----------



## palides2021 (May 14, 2022)

Trila said:


> @Kaila
> View attachment 221057 Peonies!


I've always loved peonies! These are beautiful! We used to have them at our previous house. I think they need ants to open them up? Whenever I'd bring them in the house, I would see them crawling in their petals.


----------



## Trila (May 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I've always loved peonies! These are beautiful! We used to have them at our previous house. I think they need ants to open them up? Whenever I'd bring them in the house, I would see them crawling in their petals.


LOL!    Yes, they require ants, that is why I don't bring them in anymore....even though they smell so nice!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)




----------



## MountainRa (May 15, 2022)

We had to take down a large limb from a tree. Did not realize there was a hummingbird nest in the tree.  Here is a photo of the nest. Thankfully, there were no eggs in the nest.
Not sure what we could have done though. The limb was splitting and was a danger .


----------



## Trila (May 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


The deer over here would love for me to try to have a garden as big, lush, and beautiful as yours!  I expect that they would consider it a personal challenge, to see how fast they could destroy it!


----------



## Trila (May 20, 2022)

Well, the rain has knocked down the peonies for this season.  However, there is no shortage of other things blooming.  Here are just a few examples....


Funny thing is, every year the rose bush goes down in the mid-summer heat.  Every year I get disgusted and decide to just give up on it.  And every spring it comes back better than ever!  This year the flowers are about 6 inches across!!!!


----------



## palides2021 (May 20, 2022)

Trila said:


> The deer over here would love for me to try to have a garden as big, lush, and beautiful as yours!  I expect that they would consider it a personal challenge, to see how fast they could destroy it!


We also  have deer, and I found a remedy -  mix garlic, egg yolk, pepper and water and put in bottle - spray the vegetation. The deer smell it and don't go near. It gets washed off over time but the deer remember it.


----------



## palides2021 (May 20, 2022)

Trila said:


> Well, the rain has knocked down the peonies for this season.  However, there is no shortage of other things blooming.  Here are just a few examples....
> 
> View attachment 221859View attachment 221860View attachment 221861View attachment 221862
> Funny thing is, every year the rose bush goes down in the mid-summer heat.  Every year I get disgusted and decide to just give up on it.  And every spring it comes back better than ever!  This year the flowers are about 6 inches across!!!!


So beautiful, @Trila ! I love irises and my irises are also in bloom, but the roses are nowhere close to the size of yours! Enjoy the flowers!


----------



## Trila (May 20, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> We also  have deer, and I found a remedy -  mix garlic, egg yolk, pepper and water and put in bottle - spray the vegetation. The deer smell it and don't go near. It gets washed off over time but the deer remember it.


Sprays don't seem to work here, probably because the deer are so over populated...there are always new ones coming around.

We have found that the electric fences are effective....


----------



## palides2021 (May 20, 2022)

This photo was taken just before the dogwood shed its leaves a couple weeks ago. The irises in front of it are beginning to bloom. The rose bush in the middle isn't blooming yet. I have two more iris bushes to the left of the rose bush.


----------



## jet (May 20, 2022)

lantern tree,,,


----------



## David777 (May 20, 2022)

Photographed the below landscape (downsized for web) on May 11 at our San Jose Municipal Rose Garden and just now completed post processing.  It is a 2 frame 2 column 1 row stitch blended image that was also focus stack blended from 28 individual shots.  The image shows only about one-third of the rose garden.  It is a test garden within a city park for a national rose association. Sony A6000 Sigma 30mm, 9200 by 3600 pixels.  

Did not work as many close up subjects as the previous two pandemic Mays because to do so requires near calm air as it hasn't been too calm.  Most of my images still need to be processed but that will need to wait until tendonitis in my right arm from a rotator cuff injury  heals more.  Originally the tendonitis was only at my shoulder that has since mostly healed but has slowly migrated down to my elbow where my right hand index finger tendon attaches that I greatly use for computer mouse control performing the tedious processing.


----------



## palides2021 (May 20, 2022)

David777 said:


> Photographed the below landscape (downsized for web) on May 11 at our San Jose Municipal Rose Garden and just now completed post processing.  It is a 2 frame 2 column 1 row stitch blended image that was also focus stack blended from 28 individual shots.  The image shows only about one-third of the rose garden.  It is a test garden within a city park for a national rose association. Sony A6000 Sigma 30mm, 9200 by 3600 pixels.
> 
> Did not work as many close up subjects as the previous two pandemic Mays because to do so requires near calm air as it hasn't been too calm.  Most of my images still need to be processed but that will need to wait until tendonitis in my right arm from a rotator cuff injury  heals more.  Originally the tendonitis was only at my shoulder that has since mostly healed but has slowly migrated down to my elbow where my right hand index finger tendon attaches that I greatly use for computer mouse control performing the tedious processing.


This is breathtakingly beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trila (May 25, 2022)

I decided to try something different.  Usually, I only do flowers....but today I planted beet seeds.  I love to taste of fresh beets.  Right now there is a torrential downpour happening.....I wonder were my seeds will end up!  LOL


----------



## Trila (Jun 8, 2022)

The fruits of my labors over the years are blooming...yea!


Orange Glory


Purple Crown Vetch


Native Lilly's


I call this my "black lilly", even though it's not really black....it's close! LOL


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 9, 2022)

Trila said:


> The fruits of my labors over the years are blooming...yea!
> 
> View attachment 224404
> Orange Glory
> ...


Beautiful photos, @Trila! I particularly liked the Orange Glory, although all of them were wonderful to look at!


----------



## Trila (Jun 9, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Beautiful photos, @Trila! I particularly liked the Orange Glory, although all of them were wonderful to look at!


Thank you....that is one of my favorite plants.  I have been dividing and replanting them for years....I probably have at least 5 dozen orange glory plants around the house!  They attract humming birds and butterflies.
Here are some more, on the other side of the house....


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 9, 2022)

Trila said:


> Thank you....that is one of my favorite plants.  I have been dividing and replanting them for years....I probably have at least 5 dozen orange glory plants around the house!  They attract humming birds and butterflies.
> Here are some more, on the other side of the house....
> View attachment 224609


Thanks for sharing your photos, @Trila. Beautiful! I will need to check these out. I've done the same with my pastel purple irises - I've also divided them and planted them around the property! But I love the color of these Orange Glories!! I also like the idea that they attract hummingbirds and butterflies!


----------



## Trila (Jun 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos, @Trila. Beautiful! I will need to check these out. I've done the same with my pastel purple irises - I've also divided them and planted them around the property! But I love the color of these Orange Glories!! I also like the idea that they attract hummingbirds and butterflies!


(Shhhh!  I'll tell you a secret....)
Orange Glory grows wild where I live.  I got my first plant from along side the road!  . Now, the wild ones are usually thin and small....I never dreamed that once they were in more of a garden type environment, they would grow so big and full!  Since you do not live in my area, you can look them up online.  I have seen them for sale in the plant catalogs.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Beautiful photos, @Trila! I particularly liked the Orange Glory, although all of them were wonderful to look at!


I loved the dark one best, myself, but I agree, they're all wonderful!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2022)

Trila said:


> (Shhhh! I'll tell you a secret....)
> Orange Glory grows wild where I live. I got my first plant from along side the road! . Now, the wild ones are usually thin and small....I never dreamed that once they were in more of a garden type environment, they would grow so big and full!


Love that story, and the way you told it, too. 

It's great when one enjoys maximizing a wild natural plant, in your own area, and then, to see it thrive. 

And, Don't worry; we won't tell *anyone!  *


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jun 14, 2022)

Well, well, well. About two weeks ago there was a bunny in the garden. About a week ago most of the blooms disappeared from the impatiens. I sprayed the impatiens with Critter Ridder. A couple of days ago the blooms disappeared from a couple of the gerber daisies. They and the rest of them got sprayed with Critter Ridder. I swore that the bunny was going to turn into Hasenpfeffer! 

I didn't know if the bunny was a mama bunny or not but yesterday saw a tiny bunny flailing around under some plants and was afraid it wandered off and lost its mama. Figured out that the flower-eating bunny was a mama bunny. This morning I was watering and discovered a tiny bunny hiding in a hole near the flowers. Hm. Water. Where do bunnies get water? I put a little bowl of water near their nest.

I was just outside and saw _three_ baby bunnies hopping around close to where I saw the first one. Wut wo. Need to stock up on Critter Ridder! There's plenty for them to eat without eating my flowers.


----------



## Trila (Jun 17, 2022)

Our flowers are loving all of this sunshine!  From Zinnias to Native Lily's....even the butterflies are enjoying the Orange Glory blooms!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2022)

@Trila 
Zinnias in a container like that, must need very frequent watering, to look so beautiful and healthy!  Wonderful colors!

I also love seeing your meadows, and the butterflies, too!


----------



## Trila (Jun 17, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @Trila
> Zinnias in a container like that, must need very frequent watering, to look so beautiful and healthy!  Wonderful colors!
> 
> I also love seeing your meadows, and the butterflies,







@Kaila


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 19, 2022)

This is a picture of my 4‘o’clock plants that I took tonight. They are so named because they close up in the day and start opening around   4 o’clock  . Problem is I usually forget to go look at them after dark.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> This is a picture of my 4‘o’clock plants that I took tonight. They are so named because they close up in the day and start opening around   4 o’clock  . Problem is I usually forget to go look at them after dark.
> 
> View attachment 225936


I love 4'O'clocks! They have many different color blooms, and even variegated petal ones.  I have grown them, in years past.
Have not had any recently.  Thanks for reminding me of them, and it's nice to see you, @MountainRa


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 19, 2022)

We planted Lantana and Pygmy Impatiens in the pots in our courtyard in May.  Our gardener put in "drips" that keep them watered.

This pic was taken at that time.  For some reason, the flowers on the Lantana plants went away.  I thought maybe it had gotten too hot, but now the blooms are coming back big time.  Maybe they just needed time to take root?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We planted Lantana and Pygmy Impatiens in the pots in our courtyard in May.  Our gardener put in "drips" that keep them watered.
> 
> This pic was taken at that time.  For some reason, the flowers on the Lantana plants went away.  I thought maybe it had gotten too hot, but now the blooms are coming back big time.  Maybe they just needed time to take root?
> 
> View attachment 225944


Beautiful ! That looks like such a nice, peaceful place to relax and have some cool drinks. It reminds me of the remodel a friend of mine and her S.O. (in California) did in their backyard.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

Part of our complex's courtyard.  Top: what one of my neighbors planted last year. And what she planted in that spot this year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

More flowers from other parts of the courtyard. The bottom picture..these were planted by my neighbor-friend and her husband. They are visible from the master bedroom window and I pass them on the way down to the laundry room. Can someone please tell me the name of the flowers in the middle photo?


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> More flowers from other parts of the courtyard. The bottom picture..these were planted by my neighbor-friend and her husband. They are visible from the master bedroom window and I pass them on the way down to the laundry room. Can someone please tell me the name of the flowers in the middle photo?
> 
> View attachment 226058 View attachment 226059
> 
> View attachment 226060


These are beautiful!  It would put me in a good mood just seeing them every day.


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 20, 2022)

I think the flowers in the middle photo may be a peony.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> These are beautiful!  It would put me in a good mood just seeing them every day.


Thank you (on behalf of our Garden Committee). I truly feel blessed that I live in the heart of the city but can look out of my window, patio door and see an abundance of flowers, bushes and trees instead of a concrete jungle. This is the view from the parking lot. The tree on the left is actually our cherry blossom tree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I think the flowers in the middle photo may be a peony.


Thank you.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 21, 2022)

Like I said earlier, our Lantana plants were full of blooms when we planted them but lost the blooms for almost a month.  I thought it was because of the heat, but they are going strong again!  Maybe it just took some time for the roots to take hold.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm gonna try to post a picture. If it works, I'll post more. >le sigh< Guess I've already forgotten how. Again.

Somebody (@Trila ?) tell me step by step? Pretty please?


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 22, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm gonna try to post a picture. If it works, I'll post more. >le sigh< Guess I've already forgotten how. Again.
> 
> Somebody (@Trila ?) tell me step by step? Pretty please?


I may take the long way home when doing it, but I take a picture on my phone, send it to myself in email and then click on the arrow to download it onto my laptop.  Then when I'm posting I click on Attach Files at the bottom left of the post.  That takes me back to the Downloads on my laptop and I click on the appropriate picture.  You then have to choose between Thumbnail and Full View.  Click on Full View.  

I hope you can follow my directions.  I hate reading directions and would have given up after the second sentence.


----------



## Trila (Jun 22, 2022)

@Georgiagranny  if you still need help, send me a PM....we'll get it done!! LOL


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 23, 2022)

My gladiolus has started to bloom. It’s nearly  4feet tall and has to be staked.


----------



## Trila (Jun 24, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> My gladiolus has started to bloom. It’s nearly  4feet tall and has to be staked.
> 
> View attachment 226468


It's beautiful!  Is that one called "Easter Parade?"


----------



## Trila (Jun 24, 2022)

We have at least a dozen Mimosa trees blooming!  The air is filled with their sweet smell!!


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 24, 2022)

Trila said:


> It's beautiful!  Is that one called "Easter Parade?"


I’m not sure what it is called. It’s another plant I transplanted from my mother’s yard. She no longer remembers the name of the variety.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

A whole bunch of various plants, some ready to go into the ground others will stay in the pots...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 24, 2022)

Various flowers planted by our garden committee members. I can see the ones on the bottom from our bedroom windows and I pass them on the way down to the laundry room. My neighbor-friend and her husband planted those.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

I love *all* of the photos, on this page and the previous page!
Thank you to all of *you*, for those!

And yes, that middle one is a peony.

I love the tall cleomes, that your neighbor planted last year, I think, @OneEyedDiva 
Those are also called spider plants by some people.

It's wonderful to see the varieties that each of you planted!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 26, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love *all* of the photos, on this page and the previous page!
> Thank you to all of *you*, for those!
> 
> And yes, that middle one is a peony.
> ...


Thank you Kaila


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 26, 2022)

The tree as it was starting to bloom and how it looks now.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jun 27, 2022)

A day off. Another day to attempt to post pictures. So far it's a big fail because now I can't find the pix!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> A day off. Another day to attempt to post pictures. So far it's a big fail because now I can't find the pix!



Where were they, when you last saw them?

_Oh, fuggeddabow datt!!!!
If you knew, then you'd have found them easily!!!_


----------



## Trila (Aug 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> A whole bunch of various plants, some ready to go into the ground others will stay in the pots...


That is a beautiful show of flowers!  I love what you have done with the pots!


----------



## Trila (Aug 14, 2022)

The first batch of my lycoris finally decided to make a showing this year a bit late, but welcome anyway! Actually, these are starting to go down.... but the second wave is starting to pop up!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 14, 2022)

This is one of my 2 favorite flower purchases this year - its a Crossandra and has been blooming its 
head off all summer  the hot weather this summer - gotta love it, huh!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Aug 22, 2022)

Liberty said:


> This is one of my 2 favorite flower purchases this year - its a Crossandra and has been blooming its
> head off all summer  the hot weather this summer - gotta love it, huh!
> 
> 
> View attachment 234410


I do!!!  I do love it!!


----------



## Trila (Aug 22, 2022)

Earlier in the year, I mixed together various pks of flower seeds and scattered them at the edge of the woods...and promptly forgot about them.   With all of the recent rain, the first flower has decided to open....


----------



## Trila (Aug 29, 2022)

Andy and I were admiring the Purples Heart flowers this morning.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2022)

This is before they hit full bloom earlier this summer.  The profusion of color is far lovlier now.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Trila said:


> Earlier in the year, I mixed together various pks of flower seeds and scattered them at the edge of the woods...and promptly forgot about them.   With all of the recent rain, the first flower has decided to open....View attachment 235765



Cheerful and strong little zinnia, there, Trila! It won the plant competition for a bit of sunlight for itself! 

And how about those dark purple cone shaped leaves, on something else!  I wonder what _that is! 

Possibly wandering ivies, of 2 types, ? .....that one and the green rigged edge in the foreground of your picture.?_


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Trila said:


> Andy and I were admiring the Purples Heart flowers this morning.View attachment 236799



*Oh m'gosh!  *I posted too soon!
That's exactly what those dark purple leaves are!!  In your next post!

It's beautiful, and I love seeing Andy looking so dapper as well!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Hollyhocks are blooming late, this year, just getting started flowering this past week,
but there's a bicolor, nearby outside my window, with a tall spike of several unique blooms on it.


----------



## Trila (Aug 29, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Hollyhocks are blooming late, this year, just getting started flowering this past week,
> but there's a bicolor, nearby outside my window, with a tall spike of several unique blooms on it.


I love hollyhocks!  I remember them from my grandma's house.  I can't grow them at all!  Do you have the doubles or singles?


----------



## Trila (Aug 29, 2022)

Kaila said:


> *Oh m'gosh!  *I posted too soon!
> That's exactly what those dark purple leaves are!!  In your next post!
> 
> It's beautiful, and I love seeing Andy looking so dapper as well!


Thank you!  I don't remember where I got them, I'm sure someone gave them to me, though.  They seem to bloom the day after getting watered.

I spent years, struggling to get them to grow, and to keep them alive (in the house) over the winter.  I must have been doing it all wrong, because I have quite a few of them, and they are all thriving!  The ones in the bucket (with Andy) will get dug up in the late fall and put it a pot in the house over the winter.  However, I think I have about a dozen more that I put in the ground last year....and they came back in the spring! Even though I don't water them, the plants are thick and healthy.  Then they bloom after we get rain.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Trila said:


> I love hollyhocks!  I remember them from my grandma's house.  I can't grow them at all!  Do you have the doubles or singles?


They're singles, yet still so striking in their simplicity!  
This one is a bicolor, of burgundy and white.  Lovely!


----------



## Trila (Aug 29, 2022)

Kaila said:


> They're singles, yet still so striking in their simplicity!
> This one is a bicolor, of burgundy and white.  Lovely!


Singles are my favorite!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Aug 30, 2022)

@Liberty I love that Crossandra! Unfortunately, it's not a perennial here and has never been available at the garden centers until late summer/early fall.

It's almost time to be planting cool-weather flowers like snapdragons. There were lots of them calling my name the other day when we were at the garden centers.

It's a little early for crysanthemums, but there were loads of them at both garden centers. They were all already blooming, dammit. I don't want them to be blooming. I want them to be just budding so that I can pinch them off and delay blooming for another month or so.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2022)

Trila said:


> The first batch of my lycoris finally decided to make a showing this year a bit late, but welcome anyway! Actually, these are starting to go down.... but the second wave is starting to pop up!
> View attachment 234407
> View attachment 234408
> View attachment 234409


Locals called them naked ladies.


----------



## Trila (Aug 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Locals called them naked ladies.


Naked lilies, or surprise lilies are their common name.  Lycoris is the name of the family of flowers that they belong to.


----------



## Trila (Sep 2, 2022)

I have never been great with roses but the one I have now is taller than I am!  And it's blooming again!


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't do any gardening, but my neighbor is always caring for his garden:


----------



## Trila (Sep 6, 2022)

I  have been trying to propagate the "single" rose of Sharon bushes.  This year, some of the little ones have bloomed!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Trila said:


> I have been trying to propagate the "single" rose of Sharon bushes. This year, some of the little ones have bloomed!


I love those, also.  That's great you got some to bloom!


----------



## Trila (Sep 15, 2022)

My white "daisy mum" is going strong!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

Love mums!  Such a vast variety of types, there are!

And none that I've ever seen .... are ugly, or fail to be cheerful!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 18, 2022)

It seems that I've pretty much lost interest in the garden for the season although there are still many (most!) flowers blooming. 

I only have to work from 6am to 9am tomorrow, then I'm going to trot my bony self out there and move some gerbera daisies to a new home and maybe destroy more weeds. It will still be cool at 9.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 19, 2022)

Moved the gerbera daisies. It's hot  out there!

Might get more of the $5 iris bulbs tomorrow, and if I can find mums with buds that are small enough and tight enough, I'll get a couple. I don't want them even close to opening because it's just too early here in the South. 

$5 for an iris bulb. I must be nuts.


----------



## jet (Sep 22, 2022)

planted cyclmen and snowdrops along the hedge


----------



## Tommy (Sep 22, 2022)

That's beautiful, jet!  How do you keep the gravel path itself so tidy and weed free?  It must take a lot of effort!


----------

